# Commercial trip with kids on Gates of Lodore



## Turner (Oct 10, 2006)

I did the Gates of Lodore as my first rafting trip when I was 15. We went with Adrift Adventures and I was hooked after that trip. They did a great job but that was 15 years ago. I checked their website and if you can go July 11 the kid goes for free 

Kids Raft FREE - Utah River Rafting | Utah River Rafting


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

Dinosaur River Expeditions. The owners are good river folk.


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

I've had great experiences with Sherri Griffith Expeditions, but I have not used any others, so can't really compare.


----------



## asleep.at.the.oars (May 6, 2006)

Great section to get someone hooked on western rivers. I work periodically for Holiday, and think we offer a very kid-friendly trip. The launch dates are pretty much every Tuesday, Thursday and Friday. (Lodore Canyon White Water Rafting Trip)

Turner - 15 years ago with Adrift? I might have been your guide... They've changed owners since then, so I don't know much about the current operations.


----------



## melmorr (Feb 8, 2008)

Great choice! Any one of the ten commercial outfitters will serve your needs. Dinosaur River Expeditions, Hatch/OARS, Holiday River Expeditions, and Adrift Adventures (under new ownership), all have permanent locations in Vernal. The other six have locations outside the area. Your Godson will fall in love with Lodore. Good luck.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Adventure Bound River Expeditions. Well run operation, fantastic guides, food is great.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

2tomcat2 said:


> Adventure Bound River Expeditions. Well run operation, fantastic guides, food is great.



The Steamboat connection is BIG plus- any more info or personal experience on these guys? Thanks everyone- getting psyched!


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

*AB info*

Call Tom at AB. If you are a bit flexible about dates in July, he might be able to book you and your god son on a trip that has other kids his age. 

Ran Gates with AB a few years ago...awesome beach campsites, played games, hikes, stops at historic and rock art sites, etc.

Also ran Westwater and Cataract; hubby was able to run Ten Cent...all great trips, safety is foremost with them.

This was a few years back...we were able to bring our own Paco pads and as beverages as we wanted...very accommodating.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Osseous said:


> Can anyone recommend a commercial outfitter for me and my Godson for this July? He's 12- a suburban kid from Baltimore. I'm an experienced Colorado boater- but because his folks are loaning him to me for a few days, I thought a trip like this would probably blow his mind and get him hooked on the West, while putting his parents' minds at ease about safety. Hoping for good staff, other kids around his age for him to meet and relate to- and a good time for me as well. Appreciate any input, stories, warnings, recommendations!


Or he will bitch the entire time because there is no TV, and it is hot.


----------



## melted_ice (Feb 4, 2009)

Flying_Spaghetti_Monster said:


> Or he will bitch the entire time because there is no TV, and it is hot.


and his phone doesn't work


----------



## Highside (Jul 11, 2008)

I want to give AB a plug. I have done 2 GOALS (Get Outside And Learn Something) trips with AB. We take up to twenty-five 13-15yr olds down Gates for an experience of a lifetime! The guides have always been great and made the experience even that much better. The program would not be possible without the generosity of AB.


----------



## Bornwithatail (Mar 2, 2008)

*Dinosaur River Expeditions*

Tyler & Jen who own the company are super positive, high energy folks, good with kids of all ages (Rumor has it they can belt out around 50 different kids' and bible camp songs from heart, they do big group kids daily trips here all the time.) They have guides with years and years of Deso trips. I'd recommend them to one of my family, they take good care of you on the river.


----------

